# RHCE Queries...



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Guys,
My friend(He is an Electronics Engineer 2007 passout) is planning to do a course in linux , so he has asked me a few queries which I am putting here. 
1.Which different linux courses are available in India ???( I was only knowing about RHCE so told that )
2. What is the scope of RHCE in India and Abroad??Any Institutes in South Delhi ??
3.What is the course fee and duration of RHCE ???
4.Is there any job guarantee after doing RHCE ???Whats the average salary package after doing RHCE ???
5.Any books for RHCE ????

Thanx in advance...


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out: *learnlinux.tsf.org.za/courses/build/fundamentals/ch02s03.html


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2007)

I will say,rather get LPI 1&2 certification! although there will be almost no coaching centre in India.it is an online exam which u have to attend in thomson prometric or pearsonvue centres in India.whole exams will be <than 6000 afaik.
while RHCE is certainly a 100% practical exam and above all it is a networking related certification.the point is unlike LPI,RHCE is distro centric,ie for fedora or redhat only!
while LPI(Linux Professional Institute) exams are recognised by Redhat,Novell,Cannonical,IBM etc and LPI exams are 3 or more types.LPI covers basic command of ur expertise in Linux distros be it debian derivative or rpm ones.
*lpi.org
and the icing on the cake is after LPI I &II,if u attend a small exam,U can get 
*Ubuntu* Certification!
I hope u may get coaching for LPI in bangalore.


----------



## nach p (Dec 22, 2007)

Sun Sertified System Administrator(unix) conducted by Sun


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 24, 2007)

i'm doing RHCE from NewHorizen in Lodhi road,nd course duration is 4 months nd 16,000/- without gloabal certification nd GC fee is 12,500/- .NH was saying me that u'll be get job after complited ur RHCE  nd salary will be 11,000/-.my was saying too ,he's working in Net4India as Senior System Administrator .....Nd McGraw-Hill books r good nd i'm using "The Complete Reference of Linux" nd also using net for grow  knowledge about linux.


----------



## desai_amogh (Dec 24, 2007)

*This institute provides* Training for LPI.

Adress: Corporate Office and Delhi Centre
Koenig Solutions Pvt. Ltd.
20-A, IInd Floor, Shivaji Marg, Moti Nagar
New Delhi, Postal Code - 110015, (India)
call on 011-41792288

hope this helps !!


----------

